# Tube announcer advises passengers to consider shooting themselves



## DET63 (Dec 11, 2009)

> A London Underground announcer has earned cult status after delivering a monologue which included suggesting that frustrated passengers might consider shooting themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link

Charming fellow.


----------



## George Harris (Dec 11, 2009)

Who is he working for now?

Maybe an urban legend, but I heard this one a few years ago: A British Airways pilot on a Ridyah to London flight came on the intercom and said, "We are now leaving Saudi Arabian air space. You may now set your watches ahead 500 years." The second part of the story is that he got fired when the plane landed, as offending their main source of oil could not be tolerated.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 11, 2009)

George Harris said:


> Who is he working for now?
> Maybe an urban legend, but I heard this one a few years ago: A British Airways pilot on a Ridyah to London flight came on the intercom and said, "We are now leaving Saudi Arabian air space. You may now set your watches ahead 500 years." The second part of the story is that he got fired when the plane landed, as offending their main source of oil could not be tolerated.


The version I heard was "Welcome back to the 21st Century!" :lol:


----------

